# Attn: Kickout flashing / wall diverter : Help wanted



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey all you roofing gurus.
**im hoping someone can offer a quick tutorial on how YOU make your WALL KICKOUT FLASHING ***
I'm currently living in Newfoundland Canada. 
I roofed in BC for 4 years. and last going off I was install new construction roofs. my boss showed me how to make diverters for underneath your first step flashing to kickout the water from the wall and it was mandatory/required on new construction homes - buit it slipped my memory since i've moved.

kinda like a divert er but it had like a 45degree kink iin it out from the wall..

i'm now roofing in Newfoundland and am just thinkin i want to start doing this now as no one does it.

im sure if i messed around with a pair of snips and a step i could figure it out,

TANKS
CHECK OUT THE LINK if yourlost
http://www.mcgarryandmadsen.com/ins...nside_the_wall._Whats_"kickout_flashing".html


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

In refrence to the link, kick out flashing is not mandatory. What is mandatory is that the last/first tin empties onto the roof and not behind the siding. The kick out is mandatory for stucco however. 

I don't have a video or anything and it's hard to explain with words. So I found this image on the web. Not exactly how we do it, but close. If you imagine bending the bottom up, that'll do it. A rivet, zip screw or a crimp will hold the two pieces together. A bead of polyurethane caulk in the bottom corner should be all you need. If it absolutely must be water tight for a very very long time, invest on soldered copper or galvanized.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

hmm nice. thanks for quick reply.

maybe not mandatory but all these new homes being built - the siding is put on after us shinglers are done and i come back and look- its as if the water is just dumping right behind the siding. either way maybe ill just start customizing my own. ill pick up a pair of crimpers.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

NLshinglerBC said:


> hmm nice. thanks for quick reply.
> 
> maybe not mandatory but all these new homes being built - the siding is put on after us shinglers are done and i come back and look- its as if the water is just dumping right behind the siding. either way maybe ill just start customizing my own. ill pick up a pair of crimpers.


 Yup yup yup, doesn't matter on new homes. I see old homes with new roofs, but the siding done after the roof and same problem. That's the problem when you have a sider that doesn't understand roofing. Even so I have seen some hack siders cut the kick outs because it's easier to cut the kick out than cut their siding. I'm not sure if they don't know or don't care. 

Let's talk serious for a second. If the siding is vinyl siding, it doesn't make a lick of difference. I am not defending the practice of dumping water behind the siding, but vinyl siding is not water proof, that's the purpose and necessity of underlayments. Vinyl siding does not keep the water out, the underlayments do. That's a large part of the reason I quit installing vinyl siding, constantly competing with hacks who don't install any underlayments.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

We've been required to put on kick out or diverters on both new roofs and tear offs in MN for 6-7 years now.

As far as code it's open to interputations. There's no minumal height or minumal amount to kick out or if it even has to kick out at all. My siders likes to put them in so they don't kick out just flow water to the outside of the siding and not behind it.

Last inspector looked up at a small ledge and said "Don't bother putting one there". He went to the back of the garage/house intersection and said, "Don't need one there either there's a gutter". We put one in each spot anyways.


----------



## toymachiner62 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the easiest way that i've seen to make your own - http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/kickout-flashing-120920/

Scroll down and see the image.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

true enough grumpy! if they have there tyvec on they are good to go, haha
but all the same there will be rott appearing sooner then withought the kickout, plus it looks more professional haha if I start doing it id imagine all contractors are going to require him.
another thing no one does here in newnfoundland is diverters. quite possibly because we have 40kmph winds every day, so rain is always driven by rain. and the diverters would probably blow of..
but thank you dougger! that is how I was shown before, exactly the method i was looking for! i was taught to do it with my hands , then reALISED CRIMPERS WOULD WORK MUCH BETTER, but needle nose plyers will work too! THANKS


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link, but that site still sucks ass.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

???


----------

